# Eigene Icons für Dateityp



## Jellysheep (28. Dezember 2009)

Hi, 
ich habe einen eigenen Dateityp für ein Programm und möchte dafür eigene Icons gestalten. Anfangs erstmal in Vektorgrafik, später dann gerastert.
Als erstes wollte ich mit so einem weißen Blatt mit umgebogener Ecke anfangen, ich weiß jedoch nicht, wei ich das angehen soll, es soll auch Schatten etc. haben... 
Vielleicht kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben, so etwas wie der Anfang einer Anleitung, einfach nur ein paas kurze Schritte...


----------



## smileyml (28. Dezember 2009)

Je nachdem welches Programm dir zur Verfügung steht, kannst du Effekte wie Schatten einfach den einzelnen Elementen zuweisen. Die "wirklichen" Elemente müssen, z.b. mit AI oder Inkscape gezeichnet werden.

Das ganze dann in ein Pixelbild umzuwandeln ist lediglich eine Exportsache.

Für die Umwandlung in ein ICO, habe ich hier einen Link auf die Schnelle gefunden. Aber es gibt da sicherlich noch einige mehr.
http://www.mediengestalter.info/forum/22/icon-erstellen-in-photoshop-45707-1.html

Grüße Marco


----------



## Jellysheep (28. Dezember 2009)

Mir stehen die Vektorprogramme Programme AI und ID zur Verfügung, zum Umwandeln nehme ich http://www.iconverticons.com/, das kenn ich schon länger, das war früher mal http://www.eisbox.net/iconvert/. 
Der Vorteil von dieser Seite ist der Alpha-Kanal, der nicht wie beim GIF entweder transparent oder nicht transparent ist, sondern viel mehr Abstufungen hat. Die meisten Konverter machen das nämlich nicht. 
Ich hab jetzt nur noch keinen Ansatz, wie ich die umgebogene Ecke machen soll...


----------



## smileyml (28. Dezember 2009)

Ich würde das in AI wie folgt angehen.
1. Großes Rechteck (30x20) und kleineres Quadrat (5x5) erstellen. Rechteck im Hintergrund.
2. Quadrat in eine Ecke des Rechteckes platzieren und mit Hilfe des Zeichenstiftwerkzeuges (P) zusätzliche Ankerpunkte auf der oberen und rechten Kante hinzufügen.
3. Den Eckpunkt mit dem Direkt-Auswahlwerkzeug (A) sowohl bei Rechteck, als auch bei Quadrat markieren und löschen. Ist nacheinander zu erledigen.
4. Die beiden "neuen" (unter 2.) Ankerpunkte mit dem Direkt-Auswahlwerkzeug makrieren und mittels rechter Maustaste verbinden. Damit ist eine umlaufende Kontur sichergestellt.
5. Dem Quadrat bzw. seinen "Resten" den Schlagschatten mit entsprechenden Einstellungen als Effekt (Stilisierungseffekt) zuweisen.

Alle Punkte siehe auch Screenshot.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Jellysheep (28. Dezember 2009)

Danke! Perfekt!  Genau so etwas habe ich mir gewünscht! 
Euphorie! 
Lg
Jellysheep


----------



## Jellysheep (29. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt wüsste ich nur noch gern, wie man bei den "Griffen" zwei verschiedene Winkel haben kann, bei mir drehen sich die immer gleichzeitig...


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (30. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
könntest du das näher erläutern? Ich versteh nicht so ganz was du meinst.

Gruß


----------



## Jellysheep (30. Dezember 2009)

Ich meinte, dass die beiden "Fühler" oder "Tangenten" oder so nicht im 180°-Winkel zueinander stehen (siehe Bild), sondern unabhängig werden. 
Geht das in Illustrator?


----------



## Jellysheep (30. Dezember 2009)

Heute ging es, gestern noch nicht...   
Man muss einfach beim Ziehen einer Tangente / eines Griffes die Alt-Taste drücken!


----------



## Jellysheep (30. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt weiß ich auch, warum es nicht ging: Man muss auch darauf aufpassen, die Alt-Taste vorher zu drücken, dann zu ziehen und dann die Alt-Taste loslassen. Dann sind die Winkell immer getrennt.


----------



## smileyml (30. Dezember 2009)

Man halte die Alt-Taste bei aktiviertem Zeichenstift-Werkzeug gedrückt und verändere einen Griff. Der ander Griff wird dann in Ruhe zusehen


----------



## Jellysheep (30. Dezember 2009)

Genau!  Aber nur, wenn man die Alt-Taste vorher drückt.


----------

